# diovrced mom wants to move to egypt with baby...



## heba_d (Mar 23, 2011)

I would like to move back to Egypt with my baby girl. My husband left the states and never signed the birth certificate for my baby so is there anyway my daughter can get Egyptian citizenship since she is born after 2005? 
Also, can I get a job teaching English if I have my degree from here?
Thank you for your help and time I appreciate it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I am guessing you are Egyptian? If so your family should make enquireies for your childs nationality. I am just wondering why you want Egyptian citizenship for your daughter.
Unemployment here is very high but private schools are always looking for teachers. I would think twice three times about moving back.. things are not good here.
Good luck

Maiden


----------



## heba_d (Mar 23, 2011)

yes I am Egyptian. Well, I know things are not going great. I want my daughter to have Egyptian citizenship because in case I decide to move to Egypt one day, I want her to be able to go to schools/ universities as an Egyptian. Also, I want her to live there for a while to learn about our language, culture, religion and meet my family because they all live there. I also want her to have Egyptian citizenship because it's an honor to be an Egyptian.
As far as work goes, yes I know unemployment is very high, but I figured that if I have a degree from the US and more than 5 years of experience here, I shouldn't have a problem finding a good position.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

heba_d said:


> yes I am Egyptian. Well, I know things are not going great. I want my daughter to have Egyptian citizenship because in case I decide to move to Egypt one day, I want her to be able to go to schools/ universities as an Egyptian. Also, I want her to live there for a while to learn about our language, culture, religion and meet my family because they all live there. I also want her to have Egyptian citizenship because it's an honor to be an Egyptian.
> As far as work goes, yes I know unemployment is very high, but I figured that if I have a degree from the US and more than 5 years of experience here, I shouldn't have a problem finding a good position.




I understand your sentiments but I can't agree with an honour to be an Egyptian when you can see on this very board what the rulers of this country do to women sorry.. but when you post on a forum you don't always like what is written back in answers but good luck. I am sure your family can answer all your questions


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I understand your sentiments but I can't agree with an honour to be an Egyptian when you can see on this very board what the rulers of this country do to women sorry.. but when you post on a forum you don't always like what is written back in answers but good luck. I am sure your family can answer all your questions


Also, how could a bunch of expats from various countries help with questions about Egyptian citizenship? 

If you want a teaching position, try to take an education course prior to arrival. Also, see if you can be considered a "foreign hire" so that you have better wages.

Best of luck!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

heba_d said:


> I would like to move back to Egypt with my baby girl. My husband left the states and never signed the birth certificate for my baby so is there anyway my daughter can get Egyptian citizenship since she is born after 2005?
> Also, can I get a job teaching English if I have my degree from here?
> Thank you for your help and time I appreciate it!


I fully understand why you want to come back, i know people that have lived in the uk and they have moved the whole family back to Cairo cause they missed it.
These folk were totally westernised but something drove them back here.

I won't pass comment on the job or citizenship issue but can i ask if your ex relatives are still in the area where you will live. Is there any chance you may get hassle a from your ex and b from his family. You will be in a different jurisdiction here remember.


----------



## heba_d (Mar 23, 2011)

no, my ex is not Egyptian. That's why I was asking regarding my daughter getting Egyptian citizenship. And his family doesn't live in Egypt, they live in another country. Thank you all for your replies though. and thank you for your time.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

heba_d said:


> I would like to move back to Egypt with my baby girl. My husband left the states and never signed the birth certificate for my baby so is there anyway my daughter can get Egyptian citizenship since she is born after 2005?
> Also, can I get a job teaching English if I have my degree from here?
> Thank you for your help and time I appreciate it!


My advice regarding your daughter's citizenship would be to contact the Egyptian consulate where you live at the moment. They should be able to help you or point you in the right direction. 

You will be able to teach English in Egypt but make sure you get a job lined up before you arrive, otherwise you will get paid local rates i.e. a lot less


----------



## heba_d (Mar 23, 2011)

thank you so much aykalam! rabina yekhaleek!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Also, how could a bunch of expats from various countries help with questions about Egyptian citizenship?
> 
> If you want a teaching position, try to take an education course prior to arrival. Also, see if you can be considered a "foreign hire" so that you have better wages.
> 
> Best of luck!


Shall be considered as Egyptian whoever is born abroad, of an Egyptian mother, and of an unknown father, or a stateless father, or a rather whose nationality is unknown, if he choses the Egyptian nationality, within one year from the date he comes of age, provided he shall advise the Minister of Interior of his choses, after making his ordinary residence in Egypt, and the minister of Interior does not object thereto within one year from the date of the advice is received by the Minister.

Hi bat here,
Yes I understand were your coming from, my children are half Egyptian but for all it's faults I wanted them to have British nationality, Evan though uk in a mess at moment.
The laws have changed recently regarding a mother giving nationality to her children, but as far as I know for newborns only
But nothings impossible here so I'm sure your family can help.
Job wise try to get one before you come as , there is no doubt you will be given Egyptian wages,
Good luck
Bat


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

My initial reaction to this post is if you have a baby put honour and sentiment aside, you have a better life in the USA, wiser to make a move to a nice warm sunny state that is not plagued with hurricanes or earthquakes


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

1. If you speak English you can get a job teaching English. I know some very unqualified and irresponsible people let loose with kids just coz they speak the language.

2. I can't see any reason why obtaining the nationality for your child would be difficult. My child has the British nationality even though her father is not British and she was not born in the UK. Don't see why Egypt would be stricter?!

There are advantages to your child having the Egyptian nationality if you do choose to live your life here, but I would advise to reconsider your move now, Egypt is not the best place to be. I don't know your personal circumstances or reasons for moving, but weigh up the pros and cons very carefully before you decide.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I think it will be difficult getting the Egyptian nationality without the father (your family must know this!) Normally the father must make a birth certificate, enroll a child in school etc. But you are Egyptian, you can better ask your embassy/family/friends.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

heba_d said:


> I would like to move back to Egypt with my baby girl. My husband left the states and never signed the birth certificate for my baby so is there anyway my daughter can get Egyptian citizenship since she is born after 2005?
> Also, can I get a job teaching English if I have my degree from here?
> Thank you for your help and time I appreciate it!


You are considering moving a child without a named father to Egypt?

Seriously?

There is no such thing as illegitimate children in Egypt. Instead there are "orphans" who do not have birth certificates and cannot get birth certificates until they reach adulthood. Until that time, they are not really even people.

Perhaps with tons of family support you can get past being a divorced woman, but a child without a named father? Life will be horrendous for both of you.

Yes, you can get a job teaching. You speak the language and have a pulse, which is sufficient. Know that, because your heritage is Egyptian, you will likely not be paid the same salary as non-Egyptian westerners.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian Nationality Law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

